
Why MySQL 5.6 is no real threat to NoSQL - jchrisa
http://blog.couchbase.com/why-mysql-56-no-real-threat-nosql
======
darkxanthos
If you have to say it...

The tone of the post almost seems like they're reassuring themselves. Maybe
it's scary that so many people have only a shallow topical knowledge of NoSQL
and a hot new feature or two will be enough to assuage a critical mass to keep
on keeping on in SQL land exclusively.

------
rlpb
Considering a different technology as a "threat" seems like the wrong attitude
to me. As he says: "...they will pick the right database for their particular
use case and requirements". So why treat this like a fight?

